# New Beetle (Rabbit / Golf IV / Bora) adapter plate



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Cant help you with dimensions, but you can see how i made my adapter: 
http://etischer.com/awdev/motor.html

I used a 2001 VW Passat tranny and siemens AC motor, looks like you are doing something very similar.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks. Your conversion was although on my list befor 
Unfortunately I have no one with a CNC who would spend the time and figure it out with me :-/
They all wont cash or at least need a good drawing with measures.

The outlines aren't the problem. But getting the spindle right in the middle to avoid unbalance.
And finaly the new adapter (got a new motor today).


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

What motor/controller are you going with? AC/DC? I think for you to have an adaptor made you also need to supply the motor attachment point dimensions as well. You also need to know the dimensions for the clutch distance if your going to use the clutch. Those things need addressed. Maybe contact Rebirth Auto. They might be able to help. Or at least let you know what exactly needs to be measured. You may need to do some measuring. It is a custom affair so get ready to do some critical work. It will be a good learning lesson too. 

Pete


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

brainzel said:


> Hi,
> I'm searching for a technical paper or CNC-data to build an adapter plate for my Volkswagen New Beetle.....
> ..... Perhaps anyone knows someone who is building a similar conversation (New Beetle / Rabbit / Golf IV / Bora).


 
The 2001 Jetta and new beetle may share the same tranny. Check out my adapter build thread to see how I did it:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38895&highlight=jetta


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

01 Jetta and NB share the same tranny.Even the TDI tranny is the same outside. 

Pete


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

brainzel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm searching for a technical paper or CNC-data to build an adapter plate for my Volkswagen New Beetle.
> A drawing like this in a better resolution and with measures would be a good start:
> ...


Check with your local import car dismantler. Older Fox and Dashers had inline engines and used a metal seperator plate/block protector that looks exactly like your drawing. Mine came out of a Dasher diesel. If you can find one you would be able to transfer the bolt hole and hollow alignment dowel pin locations to a plate with transfer punches and then scribe the center hole and measure the diameter, then set a divider to the radius and swing out the center location.

Be aware that inline or sidewinder, the transmission bolt patterens are the same.

Hope this helps,


----------



## rebirthauto (Nov 3, 2008)

Good luck with your project. You picked an exciting conversion, but not necessarily an easy one.

We modeled (and built) the following for a 2002 1.8T with automatic transmission. If your looking at the complete solution, this is what it should look like. The hardware will soon be available from our website, but in Germany it will be exclusively available through the Dutch company Rebbl (www.rebbl.nl).

All the best,

Sebastien
[email protected]


----------



## rod19033 (Nov 24, 2021)

brainzel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm searching for a technical paper or CNC-data to build an adapter plate for my Volkswagen New Beetle.
> A drawing like this in a better resolution and with measures would be a good start:
> ...


I built my own. I bolted the 1/2 inch aluminum plate to the bellhousing and made a input shaft that I could drop through the input shaft bearing and put a center mark for my Hyper9 shaft location
wish I would have saved a template looking back now


----------

